# كتب مفيدة حول إصلاح السيارات



## نورس جزار (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخوتي المهندسين

 إليكم الكتب التالية حول إصلاح السيارات:
​*Car Hacks and Mods for Dummies (كتاب باللغة الإنكليزية):
*


 رابط التحميل المباشر:

http://www.4shared.com/document/qxldSGGc/Car_Hacks_and_Mods_for_DUMmIES.html

 وعليكم اختيار Free user

 وهذا كتاب بعنوان (Car Maintenance) باللغة الإنكليزية:

 رابط التحميل :

 http://www.4shared.com/file/27596152/3c75e8c6/ReadEZ-Car-maintenance-eBook.html



 وهنالك كتب أخرى لكن باللغة العربية:

 إصلاح السيارات / الكشف - الصيانة - الخدمة الجزء الأول:

 http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?cPath=&products_id=880

 إصلاح السيارات / الكشف - الصيانة - الخدمة الجزء الثاني:

 http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?cPath=&products_id=881


 أرجو الفائدة للجميع

 نورس​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس نورس
وجزاك خير الجزاء.


----------



## mnci (25 يوليو 2009)

ممتاز يا بشمهندس
.............................


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً يابشمهندس نورس

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندسة توتا (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## نور المعرفة (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً يا مهندس نورس

الكتب رائعة

بانتظار المزيد


----------



## fade-na (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك اخت نور س جزار على هذه الكتب الجميلة و المفيدة 
و اوجه الشكر لدار شعاع ايضا


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فهد بغدادي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا" على المعلومة ........... جزاك الله خيراً
بانتظار المزيد


----------



## حسام محي الدين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الله ينور ولك الف شكر


----------



## eng haytham (27 سبتمبر 2009)

للاسف فين الكتب مش لاقى طريقة تحميل الكتب


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور محمد ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## mems0 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## نورس جزار (1 نوفمبر 2009)

العفو لكم جميعاً

خجلتوني من كتر الشكر )))))))

أسأل الله عز وجل التوفيق للجميع


----------



## hakimmiga (3 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## zezoom (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------

